# Help me out. May have screwed up



## Adam_david (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm running cjc no dac with ghrp 2 & 6.
I took my dose earlier and about 4 hrs later come back to take another dose and discovered I left the cjc vial on top of my mini fridge in the closet. It was in the dark but room temp. Did I ruin it? Or just shorten the life span? I use it pretty quickly.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 29, 2014)

Adam_david said:


> I'm running cjc no dac with ghrp 2 & 6.
> I took my dose earlier and about 4 hrs later come back to take another dose and discovered I left the cjc vial on top of my mini fridge in the closet. It was in the dark but room temp. Did I ruin it? Or just shorten the life span? I use it pretty quickly.



It will be fine matey


----------



## Adam_david (Apr 30, 2014)

Approximately how much GH does this combo release a day. I personally use it 5 times a day if not 6 at 100 mcg of each


----------

